# 7 drop tuning?



## whitechapel (Sep 1, 2011)

i just bought an ibanez rg7621 and i want it in drop a but i dont know what the hell to do lol can someone help!!


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Sep 1, 2011)

First what is the guitar tuned to right now and do you have a tuner? Standard tuning for a 7-stringer, from low string to high is, B-E-A-D-G-A-E. To tune to drop A, you would lower the low B string one whole step, thus resulting in the strings being tuned to A-E-A-D-G-A-E.


----------



## antman95 (Sep 1, 2011)

^ A-E-A-D-G-B-E


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 1, 2011)

obvious troll is obvious. AEADGBE.


----------



## whitechapel (Sep 1, 2011)

okay thanks!


----------



## Scrubface05 (Sep 1, 2011)

I love the sound of the entire guitar dropped half a step to make it 
Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Sep 1, 2011)

whitechapel said:


> i just bought an ibanez rg7621 and i want it in drop a but i dont know what the hell to do lol can someone help!!


 

A good drop tuning, as used by Ibanez on some of their 7 string models is ...

(Low to high) A D G C F A D


I think it would be a good idea to get your guitar a professional set up at your local music shop or luthier, so it is properly calibrated for this tuning, as it will require a heavier guage of strings such as 12`s !!!. 

I hope this helps !!!.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Sep 1, 2011)

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> A good drop tuning,
> 
> (Low to high) A D G C F A D



That's Standard A 

If you dropped that it would be Drop G, GDGCFAD


----------



## Sephael (Sep 1, 2011)

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> A good drop tuning,
> (Low to high) A D G C F A D


wouldn't that be D standard (with an extra string), dropped it would be GDGCfad


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Sep 3, 2011)

Drop A, Drop G, and you can try Half step.


----------



## StarsAligned (Sep 5, 2011)

Is some one able to write down the tuning for drop Ab on a 7 string please?


----------



## Sephael (Sep 5, 2011)

.


----------



## antman95 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb or G# D# G# C# F# A# D#


----------

